# How best to introduce two Chis?



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi!

I just wanted to have your opinion on how best to introduce two Chis? I have read up a bit in some books, but since some of you guys have more than one Chi: How did you introduce your first Chi to the second?? And how did it work out?

I am getting my new Chi next week and was thinking about all kind of ways to introduce her to my current only Chi...

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I read many articles about how you should introduce them in a neutral territory (like a park or something) and not let them be alone together for a long, long time. But in the end, I just brought Lola home and plopped her on the floor next to Bosco. It went really well. They got along really well together ever since the beginning and although we kept a VERY close eye on them, it turned out that we didn't have to. 

The one thing I will say though is to NOT fawn over the puppy too much, as much as you may want to. It can lead to jealousy. 

My only other advice to you would be to not force anything, take it slow, and if either of them seem scared or anything, seperate them for a while. 

GOOD LUCK! :wave:


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I read, I think in Chihuahuas for Dummies that chi's LOVE other chi's. I got the idea that they have a secret society going and all OTHER dogs are outsiders.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Blue Velvet Elvis said:


> I read, I think in Chihuahuas for Dummies that chi's LOVE other chi's. I got the idea that they have a secret society going and all OTHER dogs are outsiders.


I think that's very true. Diesel loves every Chi he comes into contact with. His first & very best friend is my sister in law's Chi, Webster. They have been fast friends since Diesel was just 9 weeks old. :wink:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> I read many articles about how you should introduce them in a neutral territory (like a park or something) and not let them be alone together for a long, long time. But in the end, I just brought Lola home and plopped her on the floor next to Bosco. It went really well. They got along really well together ever since the beginning and although we kept a VERY close eye on them, it turned out that we didn't have to.
> 
> The one thing I will say though is to NOT fawn over the puppy too much, as much as you may want to. It can lead to jealousy.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing. 
Be prepared to really watch them for a couple of days and make sure your older dog has a place to go to get away from the puppy in case they get tired or overwhelmed. Puppys have soooo much energy and the older ones need a break sometimes.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I just brought Flower home and put her on the floor and Fudge absolutely hated her, I mean he tried to attack her. Thankgod I was standing there to grab her. The breeder had told me chihuahuas love each other so just let the puppy sleep with Fudge when you get home, OMG I would not have had a live puppy in the morning. I had to totally keep them seperated for 3 days and then they were both on my bed with me the 3rd night and Fudge just started playing with her. I guess he decided she was here to stay so he might as well get used to it. Now they are always together and love each other to death. Sometimes it just takes them a few days.


----------

